# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Cung cấp dịch vụ gia công, chuyển giao công ghệ nhúng (embedded system)

## chauvoluuhuong

6/13/2015
CHÂU VÕ LƯU HƯƠNG
HT.co
   THƯ NGỎ

KÍNH GỞI ĐẾN QUÝ DOANH GHIỆP , VÀ ANH EM HOẠT ĐỘNG , KINH DOANH TRONG LĨNH VỰC KỸ THUẬT 
*
Trước tiên cho mình gởi lời chào đến tất cả vì đã dành  thời gian để đọc những lời giới thiệu về mình ! 
Mình cung cấp dịch vụ gia công , chuyển giao công ghệ về hệ thống nhúng ( embeeded system ) cũng như tìm kiếm đối tác ở lĩnh vực nầy 

VỀ  CÁC LOẠI ỨNG DỤNG (APPLICATION ) CUNG CẤP 
1. Firmware giao tiếp phần cứng , linh kiện như   SENSOR , RAM , BỘ NHỚ…vv.  với các chuẩn truyền ( protocol) I2C , SPI , UART ,USB …. Và cả việc truyền dữ liệu qua WIFFI cũng như chuẩn RF ZINGBEE 
2. Ánh xạ dữ liệu (  Encode và decode )  bao gồm việc nén cũng như mã hóa các dữ liệu phù hợp với khung truyền (xét ở góc độ ứng dụng ) , và chuyển đổi ,giao tiếp các cổng dữ liệu 
3.  Cảm ứng chạm (  Touch sensor )
4. Ưu thế về việc sử dụng dòng cực thấp ( low power consumption )
5. Thuật toán PID , cũng như các ứng dụng lọc thông ( bằng giải pháp sử dụng MCU )

Về dịch vụ của mình , cụ thể môi trường hoạt động , cung ứng dịch vụ của mình nằm ở tầng sâu nhất của ứng dụng nhúng cụ thể : 
a. Tầng tập lệnh vi xử lý 
b. Xử lý các khối peripheral ( bao gồm ADC , DAC , I2C , BUS, RAM, CLOCK ….) 
c. Các mode làm việc của MCU 
d. Các môi trường làm việc famrwork như KEIL C , ASF , IAR 
e. Cơ sở dữ liệu xử lý bao gồm SENSOR , hàm ANALOG ,DIGIAL   và các đối tượng phục vụ cho mục đích firmware giao tiếp với WINDOWS , ANDROID ,IOS

Cuối cùng , về lối làm việc , mình luôn giữ lối làm việc “nhúng “ với độ mở hết mình . Bởi với kinh ghiệm trong lĩnh vực nhúng , mình ý thức được rằng chính cái đa góc nhình , chính sự cắt gọt không ngừng ghỉ và  những cái bắt tay để thực hiện bài toán chuyên sâu mới có thể đem đến một sảng phẩm có thể mang tính cạnh tranh . vì rằng , nói về nhúng ( embedded system ) là nói đến sự tối ưu (optimize) và nói về sự đồng bộ hóa giữa các lệnh trong hệ thống bán dẫn với thế giới thực 
Và rằng tất cả những điều đó phải được thực hiện bởi việc không ngừng phân chia cấu trúc chương trình ( như một phần mình đã làm ở trên ) để giữ sự độc lập trong góc nhình khách hàng , cũng như so sánh với những sảng phẩm khác trên thị trường.
Mình chờ thư từ tất cả các bạn 
Email: chauvoluuhuong@Gmail.com 
Xinh chúc sức khỏe !
Châu Võ Lưu Hương 
Trân Trọng. 
*




3/14/2015 2:16 PM - Screen Clipping

----------


## n_v_hiep

món này chắc không phù hợp với mấy member ở đây rồi

----------

